# Smoked Ham Mold



## schola1980 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi all, I have a question about smoked meat. Each year we smoke hams and then hang them in the basement for about 9 months. By the time my Father cuts them up, they have a pelt of green, black and white mold. He rinses them off and then dries and cuts them up. Is he going to make himself sick? Or is the mold problem different for smoked vs. nonsmoked items? Thank you.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello.  I'm afraid I can't explain the science to you.  Hopefully my answer will bring your question to the forefront and get answers from more experienced folks.  Virginia is famous for their hams.  Those things are hung so long you have to soak them in water for a day or so because they are so dry.  In Italy most of their salami has a white mold on it.  The thing with ham is it's cured AND smoked.  Both processes allow meat to be kept for very long periods of time.  Think about salted meat they used to take aboard ship back in the 1700 - 1800's.  Sounds to me your Dad has been doing this a while and knows his stuff.  I think you can put your fears to rest.  Just my opinion.  I feel quite certain a more experienced member will correct me if I'm wrong and maybe educate us both on the science.  Hope this helps.

Danny


----------



## schola1980 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey thanks for the response! My Dad's excuse has been "That's the way we always do it; cheese is made the same way". I wasn't sure if all the mold warnings were applicable to him or not.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 2, 2014)

Some articles concerning molds:

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...d-handling/molds-on-food-are-they-dangerous_/

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/co...1f-393086742e68/Molds_on_Food.pdf?MOD=AJPERES

http://www.foodsafety.gov/poisoning/causes/Molds/These pretty much covers the situation!


----------



## schola1980 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you Pops!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2014)

Great info Pops, thanks for posting...JJ


----------

